# To Maxima or Not?



## stealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

We've been looking at a few Maximas for a couple months now. We're stuck between getting a Maxima and a Rogue. If we go for the Rogue, I want to make sure we get the best possible, but I like the look of the Maximas. What are your thoughts?


----------

